# Need some ideas on an 8x5 1/2 "L" shape



## alkramlik (Nov 6, 2012)

Need some help for an 8x5 1/2 foot "L" shaped HO layout. I would love to run to separate tracks on a freight style layout but not sure about the room. Would love some help! Thanks everyone


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It will be a pleasure to help but more infos will be necessary.Best is a drawing of your planned benchwork,with a few details like...
-Will the layout be backed to a wall or is it a walkaround design?Backed to a wall,five feet deep is very hard to work on.
-What type of models do you wish to operate?Large locos and steamers will require larger curves.

If you can't post a drawiong that's fine,but tell us more.There are many experienced members here who will gladly help....


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

Try Googling "HO L-shaped shelf switcher layout" or similar.


----------

